# Co owner agreement



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone know of a template of where it showing I am giving and or selling 50% of a horse for a co owner agreement?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I just typed in co ownership for horse template and came up with several. Images had quite a few but I'm not having luck with links. Here is a screen shot. You can type in the link yourself.


----------



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank You


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a co-owner agreement for one of my horses if you have any specific questions. We've had it for 3 years and have had zero issues, but that's mostly because we get along so well.


----------



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

Acadianartist said:


> I have a co-owner agreement for one of my horses if you have any specific questions. We've had it for 3 years and have had zero issues, but that's mostly because we get along so well.


Thank You we are really great friends so I dont see any problem happening from it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Scoottie said:


> Thank You we are really great friends so I dont see any problem happening from it.


Yes, mine is with a good friend as well. In fact, we are coworkers, friends, co-owners and we run the local equestrian association and a non-profit that provides riding lessons to underprivileged kids together. And we still get along! lol

I agree with the need to write everything down though. We did that. The horse stays at my place (I have my own barn) and is not moved unless both of us agree. If one wants out of the agreement, the other can buy her out at her half of the price of purchase. We even have provisions for death - if one of us dies, the other automatically assumes full ownership. We put a lot of thought into the contract, and have never had to discuss anything, but we're both very forgiving too. If she's tight on the day that her share of the expenses is due, I tell her not to worry, she can pay me a few days later (she always does). If I decide our horse needs something that isn't totally necessary, but would be nice, she happily pays half. She never questions my expenses, even though they have gone up a few times over the years (he's now on a really expensive supplement, but it has made such a difference!). On the other hand, I always give her priority since she doesn't get out here that often. If she wants to ride on a day I was planning on riding, I just ride a different horse. It might not work if we both wanted to ride 5 days a week, but as it is, the arrangement is perfect for both of us.


----------

